# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 28 )



## ripjack13 (Jul 10, 2016)

*What is the best smelling wood? *
**


**

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement*.*
Leprechauns, woodticks, naturemen and gmen are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and  too...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 10, 2016)

Iv'e got a thing for the smell of walnut, apple is nice. Camphor is just cool! It's too much for some folks though.
Edit: I like cedar too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 10, 2016)

For me it's a toss up between butternut and cherry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnF (Jul 10, 2016)

I like the smell of white pine. Right as its being cut on a mill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 10, 2016)

I love the smell of braz rosewood, but my favorite is heart pine (kindling, starter) because it is so distinctive and stirs so many thoughts and feelings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 10, 2016)

Lignum... It smells like vanilla and leather.

Amboyna and madrone would be 2nd and 3rd for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Jul 10, 2016)

I like the smell of hickory smoke coming off brisket

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 10, 2016)

Not to sound like a copycat but lignum and amboyba are right yup there for me as well. I'd have to say amboyna 1st - it smells like several different spices all mixed together to me. Doc I could never come up with a way to describe lignum but you nailed it. I can add paduak to my list. It's a mix of spice and pipe tobacco to me. I also like ERC, spanish cedar, and yes I too love the smell of a pine log getting turned into framing lumber on my mill. I haven't milled one in a while I need to drop one just have an hour or two of that delicious smell again. And to restock some framing lumber :-)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 10, 2016)

Red or Blue Mahoe, Blue being I think slightly more intense I love the floral smell, I go around smelling my hands for a couple hours after sanding it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Jul 10, 2016)

I think bubinga tops the list for me. Always smells sweet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 10, 2016)

Red oak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 10, 2016)

Olive is my favorite, Brazilian Rosewood comes in a close second. On an everyday use basis, can't beat Mesquite. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 10, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> I go around smelling my hands for a couple hours after sanding it.



Sorry but this is the first thing that pops into my head after reading that..

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 10, 2016)

Brink said:


> Red oak


Your sick dude.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 10, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Your sick dude.



Huh?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 10, 2016)

Brink said:


> Huh?


You like the smell of red oak? It stinks to me, lol. I like the wood and using it, just not the smell of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 10, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> You like the smell of red oak? It stinks to me, lol. I like the wood and using it, just not the smell of it.



Oh, I just got a few cords of split red oak. The smell of it drifts into my bedroom at night. Makes happy sleeps

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 10, 2016)

Brink said:


> Oh, I just got a few cords of split red oak. The smell of it drifts into my bedroom at night. Makes happy sleeps


Makes me want to take a look around for a pile of crap!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 10, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Makes me want to take a look around for a pile of crap!



That's me and black walnut

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 10, 2016)

Thuya Burl. Amboyna. Camphor. There are others I enjoy too, but those are probably my three favorites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm not sure about the best smelling wood. But the one that stands out to me as a memorable aroma is ironwood. It reminds me of thr leprechaun mountains of Texas.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 10, 2016)

Amboyna, Olive, Cedar, HRB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 10, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Olive



How could I forget olive... Also a wonderful smelling wood that I love turning - it turns so nicely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 10, 2016)

I see lot of folks like Lignum, I get a splitting headache every time I work with it.... 

Bocote reminds me of pickles for some reason.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 10, 2016)

Cedar & Camphor come to mind. Now I really want to work with some of the other favorites mentioned in this thread. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 10, 2016)

Mesquite under some nice juicy steaks

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Hill (Jul 10, 2016)

Well that's two ways to smell Mesquite--
When turning it there's a nice sweet aroma, under steaks----it's just good.
Guess that's why it's my fave, it's just versatile.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kweinert (Jul 11, 2016)

Tree, mostly.

Aside from one once that caused respiratory distress (I was told it was chocolate heart but not sure what it was really), fresh wood just smells good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 11, 2016)

Olive wood followed by cherry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 19, 2016)

My pick is Camphor.

Lilac is awesome too, smells sweet like the blooms!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

